# Bumili ako vs Binili ko



## shadowx

Kumusta sa lahat. This is my first post on wordreference and I was wondering if anyone would be so kind as to help me please? Everyone always seems to be so helpful here and I am really glad that I finally ended up joining.

I know a lot of these actor/object focus questions have already been asked many times, but I hope no-one minds I ask another for clarification. I was reading an article about tagalog rules and these two examples (and translations) came up:

Bumili ako ng kape kahapon _(I bought coffee yesterday)_
Kape ang binili ko kahapon _(Coffee is what I bought yesterday)_

I know that the two sentences have essentially the same meaning with the difference being on the focus, but I am confused as to when one is used over another? For instance if someone asked me: _What drink did you buy yesterday? _which answer would I use? and so then what question would have to be asked for the other answer to be applicable?

Sorry for asking so much. I really appreciate any info anyone can give me. Thanks a lot


----------



## DotterKat

Either answer would be acceptable since both give the essential information that coffee was the beverage you bought the previous day. However, if immediacy of information or brevity is paramount, then the second formulation is better:

What drink did you buy yesterday? Anong inumin ang binili mo kahapon?

Coffee is what I bought yesterday. Kape ang binili ko kahapon.


Let's say the question now focuses on what you did yesterday, rather than on what you bought yesterday:

What did you do yesterday? Ano'ng ginawa mo kahapon?

I bought coffee yesterday. Bumili ako ng kape kahapon.

It is clear that both formulations give the same information, the difference simply on which one gives you the desired information sooner. Think of it this way, in a truly colloquial exchange the conversation would be something like this:

What drink did you buy yesterday? Anong inumin ang binili mo kahapon? OR simply What did you drink yesterday? Ano'ng ininom mo kahapon? (assuming that the preceding text has established that some sort of purchase was required, i.e., the drink was not free).

Coffee. Kape.

In short the object-focus completed conjugation (binili) lends to a more succinct response. What did you buy? Ano'ng binili mo?  Coffee. Kape. What did you do?  Anong ginawa mo? I bought coffee.  Bumili ako ng kape.


----------



## shadowx

Maraming salamat po for the detailed information DotterKat. Your answer was honestly so helpful and it really cleared a lot of stuff up for me. Thanks again, really appreciate it


----------

